# Quick Charge Corp. Chargers



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Is some kind of RA number needed to return a charger/s for a fan upgrade? Is the shipping paid?
Thanks


----------



## quickcharge (Aug 15, 2009)

PM Sent .


----------



## HotRodder (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the Post Ray,

I don't want to follow up with hate mail so I'll try and say this nicely in spite of my disappointment with the product you mentioned. 

I wish I would have been told this when I was buying a charger from your staff. Invoice number 52087 on 04/07/09. 

http://www.quickcharge.com/Select-a-charge%20ON%20BOARD.htm

I ordered my SCO14410 directly from your company and was told that it would in fact charge my T-1275, 144 volt, 150 amp pack. Also that it would do it overnight. I'm certainly no expert but even 150 amps might be to much now that I have used it some. No one ever used the term "opportunity charger" when I called in April and that information is not mentioned on the web site either. I have always tried to buy American and that is why I did not take the advice of two of the EV companies that recommended different chargers. 

Looking back, I guess I should have known better so shame on me. No hard feelings. I write it off to tough economic times.

I appreciate your coming clean here and wish your company the best of luck in the future. You may want to edit the web site to reflect this new information. Thanks again for your time. Don Stamper



Anybody need a like new, 10 amp, 144 volt Quick Charge unit? Cheap!


----------



## quickcharge (Aug 15, 2009)

There's not a problem here.

Sorry about the wrong information. I would say it would take closer to 15 hours if the batteries were pretty dead.

In any case nobody gets "stuck" with our products if they're not satisfied. As stated above. Ship it back with a copy of that invoice. Also include per this communication that you would like credit and I'll give you a full refund. Include your contact information.


----------



## HotRodder (Jan 30, 2009)

quickcharge said:


> There's not a problem here.
> 
> Sorry about the wrong information. I would say it would take closer to 15 hours if the batteries were pretty dead.
> 
> In any case nobody gets "stuck" with our products if they're not satisfied. As stated above. Ship it back with a copy of that invoice. Also include per this communication that you would like credit and I'll give you a full refund. Include your contact information.



Your a good man Ray. I would prefer to trade up to the 20 amp model if I can. Please see my P.M. I'll call tomorrow and set it up. Many thanks. Don Stamper


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Great company and even greater customer and tech support. 

I've had some issues with the 144V/10A On-Board charger unit trying to charge my 220Ah (24ea - 6v) battery pack and Ray Santilli was right there to help me work through them even sending out a replacement unit the next day so that I wouldn't be inconvenienced.

I've since purchased a 230V/20A unit as my primary overnight charger (haven't wired it up yet-maybe needs a fan upgrade?) and plan on continuing to use the On-Board 144V/10A charger to get a quick opportunity charge at work to top off the batteries on days where I think I will need some extra range.

I did have to wire in a dedicated 20A/12AWG circuit to support the charger against my big 220Ah pack as the charger would often pull more than 15A on start-up (more like 17A) and pop a 15A/14AWG breaker/branch circuit. 

I still have a nagging thought that the factory-connected 14AWG pigtail cord on the On Board charger may need to be upsized by Quick Charge to 12AWG to support the heavier demands against the 120-144V units. 

Whatever the case, I have complete confidence and personal experience that Quick Charge and Ray Santilli stands behind their products and does what it takes to make things right regardless of a few hickups here and there along the way.

Sincerely,
Terry Forfa
TJ4FA


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

tj4fa said:


> I still have a nagging thought that the factory-connected 14AWG pigtail cord on the On Board charger may need to be upsized by Quick Charge to 12AWG to support the heavier demands against the 120-144V units.


My guess is that the 14ga is OK unless you find it getting warm.
I was unable to find the NEC Code, but as I remember their ampere ratings are for a standard length of 75 ft of wire & must be derated if over that. Therefore a 14ga is good for a 15A circuit, 12 for a 20A circuit. But since the cord is very short, the resistance to electrical flow is a lot lower than a 75ft cord. I remember some machines having properly sized NEC wiring to them, but once inside the mfg went one size smaller. Again it is 6’, not 75’.


----------



## quickcharge (Aug 15, 2009)

tj4fa said:


> Great company and even greater customer and tech support.
> 
> I've had some issues with the 144V/10A On-Board charger unit trying to charge my 220Ah (24ea - 6v) battery pack and Ray Santilli was right there to help me work through them even sending out a replacement unit the next day so that I wouldn't be inconvenienced.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments Terry. The 14 awg is good up to around 15-16 amps which is what the charger should pull fully loaded, yes it will get warm, but is OK. If you do use an extension cord, make it 12 gauge to prevent voltage drop.


----------



## sheltydog (Jun 13, 2008)

Great! A thread concerning Quick Charge chargers!

About two months ago I was finishing up my commuter, a 1985 Pontiac Fiero. I had been using a "bad boy" charger, using a Harbor Freight router controller and a big bridge rectifier. I burned up two variations of this unit as I was unable to watch it constantly and it would "run away," smoking the rectifier and the router controller (fortunately, no fires.) I needed something that would work right every time, as I was unable to keep my eye on the charger while I was at work.

I got an SCO9612 and it has worked flawlessly. Now, my pack consists of 16 12-volt deep cycle batteries from WalMart wired in series-parallel; it is rated at 230 amp-hours. I know that Quick Charge doesn't recommend that I use the charger for a pack greater than 150 amp-hours, but I had little choice as my outlet at work won't provide more than 120 volts at 20 amps. Despite this, the charger still performs fine. I need to replace 8 KWH for my trip back, and the charger delivers this in 9 hours.

As of today I have made 33 round trips to work and back for a total of 66 charge cycles. The way this unit is built, it will out-live me. If only I could say the same for the batteries!


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

CPLTECH said:


> My guess is that the 14ga is OK unless you find it getting warm.
> I was unable to find the NEC Code, but as I remember their ampere ratings are for a standard length of 75 ft of wire & must be derated if over that. Therefore a 14ga is good for a 15A circuit, 12 for a 20A circuit. But since the cord is very short, the resistance to electrical flow is a lot lower than a 75ft cord. I remember some machines having properly sized NEC wiring to them, but once inside the mfg went one size smaller. Again it is 6’, not 75’.


 


quickcharge said:


> Thanks for the comments Terry. The 14 awg is good up to around 15-16 amps which is what the charger should pull fully loaded, yes it will get warm, but is OK. If you do use an extension cord, make it 12 gauge to prevent voltage drop.


 
I've since gone from my 10Ga cord connecting it directly to the On Board charger's 14Ga pitail whip and have installed a 20A GFCI receptacle inside the EV to plug the charger (and a small muffin fan) using a (orange) 12Ga cord.

So now it's 10Ga extension cord -> 12Ga on board corded receptacle -> 14Ga Charger pigtail whip.

My problem with overheating (melting) the extension cord receptacle at the charger cord plug-end has gone away and I have not had a nuisance trip of a circuit breaker since.


----------



## djsammy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ray,
I just completed a conversion with 12: T-1275 Trojan batteries, Kelley controller and your 144v Quickcharge. The first charge on new batteries, which sat for a couple of months, took 21 hours. Then after an 11 mile drive with SOC 56% it took 15 hours to charge. Now after a 27 mile drive the charger is stuck at 82% after 26 hours!.. What is the best tool to use to evaluate this charger setup? I have 12g extension. Is it possible it is not deliverying the 10 amps it is rated for? Will I be able to use a clamp on ammeter like the Extech MA120 200 Ampere AC/DC miniclamp on current detector ?
(http://www.amazon.com/Extech-MA120-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1253022726&sr=8-1-catcorr). If not what do you suggest. Do you have a 20amp 144v charger? I could not find it on the site although someone on this thread traded his 10 amp for the 20amp. Thanks for any help.
djs


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I believe they do have a 20 amp charger

http://www.quickcharge.com/Select a Charge portable new.htm


----------



## Bfalken (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Quick Charge model #SCO12010 charging 12 X 100Ah 12 volt AGMs. I really like the charger and it does the bulk charging in as little as 3 or 4 hours but man things get hot. I've added a fan to the charger and upgraded the power to my garage. I have an older house and the garage was on 14 awg wire and a 15 amp breaker that tripped if my SOC was less than 50%. I now have bigger wire and a dedicated 20 amp GFI outlet. After a long trip the charger still draws up to 18 amps.

My question is has anybody figured out a way to limit the current this thing draws? Some adjustment inside the unit maybe? I wouldn't mind if it took a little longer to charge. I'd like to be able to plug in anywhere with out worrying about tripping breakers. I'd hate to abandon this thing but I can't sleep with it plugged in.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## quickcharge (Aug 15, 2009)

Bob:

Answered you through E-Mail


----------

